# Weight gain



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Did anyone have any success losing weight if you gained weight while taking antidepressants? Is it easy or will it shed off? My stomach is really getting big I hear there is some kind of hormone around your stomach area that gets messed up during stress. Anyone share similiar difficulties?


----------



## weird_artist (Oct 1, 2010)

when I took fluoxetine/prozac I lost loads of weight, but mostly because I couldnt sit still of eat


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

On olanzapine I lost all my olanzapine weight, I stationary bicycled for 30 minutes each day in the evening, and stopped snacking a lot. I lost like 15 kg's...


----------



## Dawn (Oct 26, 2010)

when i started lexapro,i gained weight around my tummy,not heaps,but its noticeable







lol


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive officially lost 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. My weight gain wasnt from pills tho, just depression.


----------

